# Vga to yellow(rca?) cable



## shaggywalrus (May 26, 2005)

Here is my problem, i have a cable that is vga on one end and s-video&rca on the other end. From what i can tell, this yellow cable is designed for the yellow jack on the front of my tv (the 'video' part of a stand white\red\yellow rca cable) becuz when i plug said cable into my tv and the other end into my converter cable (the one hooked up into my computer, still with me???) my computer screen comes up on the tv, black and white, blury, and split into three images that are all showing what is on the computer, this soon goes away and the screen goes blue(this color has nothing to do with the computer, its my tv saying "i'm not being properly told what to do"). Now if this is comprehendable by another person, plz help me. From what I can tell, it must be a computer error, not cable(i tested for shorts in the cable) and i have spent countless hours messing with my directX 9 controls and graphic card's settings. Using the s-video isn't something i would like to do. 

A picture is attached to help...

Thanx in advance,
Danny


----------



## Arcadion (Sep 2, 2004)

You really need a videocard with a TV-out socket on it to do this properly, what's happening is that the signal being sent to the TV is outside of its displayable range. If you're in the US, then the TV needs a 15kHz 60Hz signal, if you're in the UK/Australia/NZ it needs a 15kHz 50Hz signal. The signal being sent to your computer monitor is going to be at least 30kHz 60Hz. The converter you have may be addressing this issue somewhat but it looks like it's not doing enough. S-video would give you a far better quality picture, incidentally. A graphics card with TV-out (it's a common feature on Nvidia and ATi based cards) will do the job you want, even the cheap entry-level ones are available with TV-out, both S-video and composite (RCA) video.


----------



## TSGTSP (Apr 29, 2005)

From what I can tell, those are female jacks (or whatever they're called). How are you able to plug those into the TV?

What video card do you have?


----------



## shaggywalrus (May 26, 2005)

i have a via/s3g unichrome graphics card. and what would be the cheapest site to purchase one from......tigerdirect? newegg? 

and should i try buying a svideo cord, hooking my converter to my dvd player, and hooking up the dvd player to the tv??? (i dont have a s-video jack on the tv)


----------



## Arcadion (Sep 2, 2004)

Composite (RCA) video is ok for games, but text is very hard to read as it's so fuzzy. Text will be much clearer with S-video. A GeForce4 MX420 or MX4000 with TV-out is cheap, and faster than the onboard Unichrome video you have; you should be able to find one just about anywhere. If you want to play games you'll want something a bit faster though. You should ditch the converter you have, it's no use to you. Once you have a graphics card with TV-out you can connect it to your TV or DVD player using regular S-video or RCA cables.


----------



## shaggywalrus (May 26, 2005)

Much thanx, i will probably just wait until i can afford something w\ a lil bit more than 64MB becu gaming is a bigger part of this laptop, maybe around 128MB will be good, but anyways thanx a ton for your help


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

tv's have tv-out


----------



## shaggywalrus (May 26, 2005)

i have another question....


will this let me watch my laptop on my tv?


----------

